# ¿Es malo cargar condensadores sin resistencia?



## Gossu (Abr 12, 2013)

Queria saber si los condensadores necesitan resistencia para cargarlos o puedo cargarlos sin ella


----------



## Brod (Abr 12, 2013)

Mira no entendí lo que realmente preguntas, pero espero haberle acertado. 

Que yo sepa podes cargar un capacitor así nomas,  tomas una fuente de DC la conectas al capacitor (polarizado) la desconectas y queda cargado. Si la fuente es de AC el capacitor debe ser no polarizado.  Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Abr 12, 2013)

Para el condensador en si no lo tengo muy claro, aunque en algunos supercaps si que he visto el dato de corriente máxima de carga.
Para lo que es fatal es para el contacto que lo carga; si cargas por ejemplo con un relé, en no mucho tiempo el contacto se acaba soldando. Así que por si acaso carga con una resistencia de bajo valor ohmico.


----------



## Brod (Abr 12, 2013)

Tienes razón los relay se sueles romper (se queman los contactos)o se sueldan estilo soldadora de punto


----------



## Gossu (Abr 12, 2013)

Ok gracias , tenia dudas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2013)

O si lo cargás (en un circuito) a través de díodos o transistores , si la tensión es elevada y la capacidad grande , entonces será mucha corriente de pico y algo se podría malograr !


----------



## chclau (Abr 12, 2013)

Los capaciotres de tantalio tienen definida una corriente maxima, que usualmente se traduce en una minima resistencia serie de carga por voltio... que es otra manera de expresar la limitacion del inrush current.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 12, 2013)

donde se usan capacitores sin resistencia  ..........

EN CUALQUIER FUENTE !!! 

de el puente de diodos va a el C .  y nadie se molesta en cuestionarse nada.

me diran que la señal es seno......y si, pero no sabes como empieza y no pregunto eso.

y cuantas veces para un circuito de un auto le pusimos en la entrada de nuestro crcuito un C . para filtrar alguna cosilla (no se paque pero por sea caso)  y nunca nada paso .


----------



## opamp (Abr 12, 2013)

Gossu,.....siempre existe  resistencia en serie entre la fuente de voltaje y el condensador a ser cargado, las resistencias está a la salida de la fuente y a la entrada del condensador.
Para altos faradiajes y fuentes de altos amperajes se recomienda colocar resistencias que luego se cortocircuitan mediante relays o contactores .


----------



## Brod (Abr 12, 2013)

No sabía que siempre se pusiera una R ante la fuente (todos los día se aprende algo) Saludos


----------



## EXELSIOR (Abr 12, 2013)

Segun lo que tengo entendido...
Un capacitor,podria llevar una resistencia o una inductancia si de un filtro se tratase pero necesitaria otro cap...
Recorda que un capacitor debe ser al menos un voltaje ligeramente mayor o la mitad del voltaje de fuente osea para 12v un cap de 16v o unos 25v entiendes...


----------



## Scooter (Abr 12, 2013)

El problema con poner condensadores de filtro descomunales es que se cargan el puente rectificador. Se podría aminorar el efecto con una resistencia, pero para eso mejor pones un condensador menor.


----------



## Gossu (Abr 12, 2013)

Es que necesito calcular la intensidad que consume un condensador sin resistencia.

I=V/R, como no tengo resistencia, la Intensidad Infinito, no entiendo.

No hay alguna formula que relacione la intensidad que pasa por el condensador con el tiempo que tarda en cargarlo?

Necesito saber la intensidad que consumiria un banco de condensadores sin resistencia mientras se carga. Para saber que elementos tengo que poner detras o incluso que fuente tengo que poner



T=5*R*C, no puedo usarla porque no tengo resistencia


----------



## opamp (Abr 12, 2013)

Gossu, se hace difícil responderte apropiadamente cuando no ofreces mayores detalles de lo que estás construyendo ,.....o tu pregunta es sólo teórica ?


----------



## Gossu (Abr 12, 2013)

Me explico:

Quiero hacer una bateria de condensadores.

Tengo una fuente con la que alimentarlos que me da 10mA y 400V, 

Todavia no se de que capacidad asi voy a inventarme datos

Necesito calcular el tiempo que tardara en cargarse una bateria de condensadores de 5000uF 400V
teniendo en cuenta que como mucho puedo suministrarles 10mA



Y la otra pregunta seria ¿Que intensidad deberia de sumistrar mi fuente si quiero que mis condensadores se carguen en 0 segundos o  0,1 segundos o asi. Osea, de golpe.



Vale creo que he llegado a una conclusion, decirme si esta bien esto:

Para cargar un condensador en 0 Segundos, la intensidad tiene que ser infinita, y eso no es posible.

Asi que si tenemos una fuente de 400V, y queremos calcular la intensidad necesaria para cargar un condensador de 0 Segundos, tendremos que hacer 400v/0 ohmios (porque un condensador es como un cortocircuito) = Infinito. Y esto no es posible. 

Pero si lo que queremos es cargarlo por ejemplo en 0,1 segundos, la cosa cambia. Digamos que tiene 5000uF.

Usando la formula del condensador T=5*R*C y despejamos R, no quedaria asi:

R=T/(5*C)= 0,1/(5*5000uF)= 4A . Esa es la intensidad necesaria para cargar un condensador de 5000uF en 0,1 segundos, correcto?

Si lo que quiero saber es el tiempo que tardaria usando solo 10mA, entonces lo que haria seria esto:

400V/0.01 =40000 ohmios, T=5*R*C = 5*40000*5000uF =1000 Segundos =16,6 minutos.


¿¿¿Esto es correcto????


----------



## opamp (Abr 12, 2013)

Gossu, suponiendo lo más favorable para la carga de tus condensadores , es decir, que se carguen con los 10mA permanentemente( carga lineal ) te tomaría como 200segundos completar la carga.
Bajando de la nube y aterrizando " a la realidad " tu fuente sólo entrega como máximo I: 10mA y tiene un voltaje de: 400V la carga real no es LINEAL , es EXPONENCIAL , disminuyendo la I logarítmicamente ,  concluyendo la carga total tomará mucho más tiempo.
Si tu fuente es de 400VDC y entrega como máximo sólo 10mA, ..una "buena aproximación" es que consideres la resistencia interna de tu fuente igual a 400VDC/10mA : 40KOhm.
Para una carga exponencial , consideramos un tiempo igual 5 TAU la carga de un Condensador, siendo TAU= R X C  : 40KOhm X 5000uF = 200S ,......,,5Tau =1000S(16.67minutos) aproximadamente.
Falta considerar algunos aspectos como la resistencia de descarga de los C , la resist int de los C y otros;....toma la resistencia de 40KOhm sólo como una aproximación, es ilustrativa para que veas el tiempo .
Saludos


----------



## Gossu (Abr 12, 2013)

Vale creo que coincidimos, pero esos 16,6 minutos, seria "lo que tarda en cargarse al 100% con una carga lineal" ¿cierto?

No puedo calcular cuando tardaria de forma exponencial?


----------



## opamp (Abr 12, 2013)

Gossu, hemos coincidido en la carga exponencial, si fuese lineal se cargaría con una I de 10mA y seria 200segundos( 3.33minutos ).


----------



## Scooter (Abr 12, 2013)

A ver, si un condensador se carga a corriente constante lo hace linealmente y ya no valen ni los taus ni los RC ni las exponenciales.
Partiendo de la definición:
[LATEX]C=\frac{Q}{V}=\frac{I\cdot t}{V}[/LATEX] despejando [LATEX]t=\frac{C\cdot V}{I}[/LATEX]

En tu caso:
10mA
400V
5000µF

[LATEX]t=\frac{C\cdot V}{I}=\frac{0.005\cdot 400}{0.01}=200s=3.3 minutos[/LATEX]

Pero me da que tu no tienes una fuente de corriente constante, así que estaría bien que des mas datos, ando un poco perdido.

Creo que te has liado por ahí tienes un:


> R=T/(5*C)= 0,1/(5*5000uF)= 4A . Esa es la intensidad necesaria para cargar un condensador de 5000uF en 0,1 segundos, correcto?


No, eso significa 4Ω Luego la corriente inicial son 400V/4Ω = 100A

Si lo que tienes es una fuente de 400V que da como máximo 10mA y la quieres usar para hacer una carga "simple" R-C tendrás que calcular la R para que en el momento inicial consuma 10mA, osea [LATEX]R=\frac{400}{0.01}=40k\Omega[/LATEX] y por lo tanto la constante de tiempo saldrá de [LATEX]40000\cdot005=200[/LATEX] que multiplicada por cinco son los [LATEX]1000s[/LATEX] que ya te han dicho.

Bueno me he dado cuenta que todo esto ya estaba dicho, así que resumo:
*a corriente constante 200s, con R-C 1000s*


Volviendo a la pregunta inicial malo para el condensador no se si será pero para la fuente que da 10mA que le pidas teóricamente infinitos, en la realidad habrá que ver las resistencias de los cables etc, pues no es bueno; seguramente la romperías en muy pocas maniobras.


----------



## jreyes (Abr 12, 2013)

Gossu dijo:


> Es que necesito calcular la intensidad que consume un condensador sin resistencia.
> 
> I=V/R, como no tengo resistencia, la Intensidad Infinito, no entiendo.
> 
> ...


Para calcular cuánta corriente va a entrar al condensador al momento de cargarse necesitas saber la ESR del condensador y la resistencia de salida de la fuente de voltaje. Para lo primero debes consultar la hoja de datos del componente y para la resistencia de salida de la fuente de voltaje se puede considerar la suma de la resistencia del devanado secundario del transformador y la resistencia dinámica que ofrece el puente rectificador, normalmente puedes considerar la resistencia del devanado secundario. Estos datos son aproximadamente válidos para un circuito en DC, para un circuito en AC el valor de la corriente de pico no repetitiva debiese ser menor ya que a la entrada está una señal senoidal cuya duración es más larga que el tiempo requerido para que el condensador se cargue completamente.



Saludos !


----------



## Gossu (Abr 12, 2013)

ok gracias me habeis aclarado muchasdudas, y si, con lo de 4A me he liao  Gracias.



Tengo una duda, estoy haciendo los calculos y estoy alucinando.

Sale mas rentable poner los condensadores en paralelo que serie ¿no?

Porque en paralelo aumenta la capacidad pero no la tension 

pero en serie disminuye la carga, disminuye la capacidad, y aumenta la tension.

Se pierde energia almacenada no?

 ¿Que opinais?


----------



## fernandob (Abr 12, 2013)

hay un calculo que me acostumbre a hacer y funciona.
usa derivads tridimensionales y probabilidad estadistica pero sale.

supongamos que tengo una fuente de tipo desconocido y un sistema de carga tambien desconocido y no tengo idea de los demas parametros, pero dado ese circuito quiero saber cual es la ecuacion que define el tiempo de carga de un C (de cualquier valor ) dadas ciertas caracteristicas.
en algun caso como este quiere que cargue a un 99 % de vcc
en otros casos sera hasta que el circuito dispare (no sabemos si lo hace con 2/3 de vcc o con cuanto ) -

pues bien , la cosa es asi:
tomo tester , calculadora cientifica 3 G , reloj despertador con segundero  y un par de tortas fritas junto con la tacita de mate cocido:

le coloco un C de bajo valor, que supongo yo hara que se cargue rapido y pruebo, anoto valor de c .......y tiempo 
luego tomo otro 10 veces mayor (para esto son las tortas fritas y el mate ) .
y vuelvo a probar.

si mantiene la relacion puedo considerar la ecuacion satisfactoria .

si 10 uF me dan 7 segundos 
y 100 uF me dan unos 80 segundos 

por regla de 3 puedo imaginar otros tiempos.
no ?? 

NOTA : si el C. a usar definitivo es exageradamente grande se pueden dar efectos indeseados, como que la sperdidas sean muy considerables y JAMAS se logre el objetivo deseado, en ese caso no hay tortas fritas que alcancen (ni paciencia) .
se coloca un C aun mayor y nos vamos a hacer otra cosa, volvemos mucho mas tarde y verificamos , si no se logra el objetivo , es que no va la vaina.

a mi me ha pasado con RC y circuitos simples que no he logrado tiempos ni de 6 minutos (perdidas, porqueria de C. etc) pero con 2 minutos si , va ok .


----------



## Gossu (Abr 12, 2013)

Ok gracias voy a probar


----------



## chclau (Abr 13, 2013)

Poniendo capacitores en paralelo aumenta la capacidad y se conserva la tension.

Poniendo en serie aumenta la tension y disminuye la capacidad. La energia almacenada en los dos casos es la misma. Pero la conexion en serie en general no se usa. Si los capacitores no son iguales, el voltaje se distribuira de modo desigual. Y si un capacitor se cortocircuita... se puede producir un efecto de cascada que los queme a todos.


----------

